# Public Land Bruiser



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Got this from another forum, deer was killed off of Bankhead National Forest in Northern Alabama...
































Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I really, really have a hard time believing this one....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I believe it.. there are some monsters up there around black warrior


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I really, really have a hard time believing this one....


Then you don't know Bankhead!

The deer's body is equally impressive as his horns are.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Geronimo said:


> Then you don't know Bankhead!
> 
> The deer's body is equally impressive as his horns are.


He's a hoss. A tough place to hunt as far as terrain saw the biggest deer on hoof I have ever seen there.. he was 130in and about 225lbs.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Huntinman said:


> Got this from another forum, deer was killed off of Bankhead National Forest in Northern Alabama...
> 
> 
> View attachment 175305
> ...


That would have been a nice buck next year. A little small for my tastes


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A big buck for sure


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Which forum? I'd love to read the story.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Which forum? I'd love to read the story.


I saw it on aldeer.com. No story when i looked.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Which forum? I'd love to read the story.


Aldeer.com

According to other forum members this was the largest deer of 3 that was brought through the check station. All three were of the caliber, but supposedly not as heavy. Bankhead is a huge place in the middle of no where. I have seen some deer taken from the area and I do not doubt the quality of this deer. Tuscaloosa County saw one killed two years ago I think that was in the low 170's. the Tuscaloosa County deer was also investigated by DNR to ensure legal harvest and all checked out. North Bama holds some giants.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:glare::glare::glare:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> :glare::glare::glare:


give it to him!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: Serious stud there and it looks like he took it with a black powder rifle to boot.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:glare::glare:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

espo16 said:


> :glare::glare:


I like it!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow..thats impressive... Is the flag for early gun kill?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Go read the story on aldeer...good buck....not as described....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Wow..thats impressive... Is the flag for early gun kill?


That's a muzzle loader. Muzzle loader opened yesterday in AL


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe it wasn't killed on Bankhead after all, according to stories within the thread on ALDeer, either way its a hoss of a deer.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Huntinman said:


> Maybe it wasn't killed on Bankhead after all, according to stories within the thread on ALDeer, either way its a hoss of a deer. Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 private land makes that a great buck. If it had been taken from public land it would have been a fantastic deer. At least it's not a high fence deer

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Wait, so I was right?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Wait, so I was right?


Looks like it. The reports on aldeer are that it came off private land.....but they say that hunter has taken some deer of that caliber from Bankhead in the past


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a big deer anywhere. Especially alabama.


----------

